# ASUS Launches the Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II TOP Graphics Card



## Cristian_25H (Feb 3, 2012)

Ushering the finest and most capable graphics card based on new AMD "Tahiti" 28nm GPUs, the ASUS HD 7970 DirectCU II TOP uses a factory-overclocked core and 3 GB of GDDR5. It is cooled by the exclusive DirectCU II, a dual fan thermal design with six copper heatpipes and a large dissipation area that leads to the lowest temperatures and quietest operation of any HD 7970 card. 

ASUS DIGI+ VRM 12-phase digital power delivery comes to graphics cards improved with Super Alloy Power components, while overclockers are bound to appreciate the inclusion of exclusive VGA Hotwire hardware overvolting and GPU Tweak software tuning. The new cards further support adapter-free AMD Eyefinity 6. 



 

 

 





*Overclocked to 1000 MHz - 75 MHz higher than reference*

The HD 7970 DirectCU II TOP ships tuned to 1000 MHz, 75 MHz up from reference. This boost in clock speeds creates noticeable performance improvement, helping make greater use of the generous 3 GB GDDR5 video memory. The default increase in speed indicates the proprietary ASUS HD 7970 DirectCU II TOP design's amenability to overclocking and performance pushing, making better use of the 384-bit memory interface and PCI Express 3.0 standard, which works at up to twice the speed of PCI Express 2.0.

*DirectCU II leads to the coolest and quietest HD 7970 card available*

Further design and engineering improvements to the ASUS DirectCU II thermal architecture have resulted in its finest iteration yet. The new design consists of six all-copper heatpipes in direct contact with the GPU, in addition to a 20% larger dissipation area than any previous versions. Cooling effectiveness increases by up to 20% compared to reference, helping the card run with improved stability and reliability - critical to successful overclocking. Since the card stays so cool, the dual fans can operate at lower speeds, contributing to a 14 dB quieter than reference experience that helps gamers focus on the action instead of the noise.

*First graphics card DIGI+ VRM digital power design with 12-phase Super Alloy Power*

ASUS has brought its acclaimed DIGI+ VRM digital power delivery design from motherboards to graphics cards, with the HD 7970 DirectCU II TOP serving as the launch vehicle. DIGI+ VRM has been applied via a massive 12-phase power design that uses digital voltage regulators to increase power efficiency, widen the voltage modulation range, and improve overall stability and longevity. Power delivery components utilize exclusive ASUS Super Alloy Power formulation, which reinforces capacitors, chokes, and MOSFETs with better manufacturing and materials to increase heat tolerance and stress resistance. Cards with Super Alloy Power outperform reference variants and last longer, offering consumers better value.

*Easy DIY overvolting with VGA Hotwire*

Derived from technology first implemented in ROG motherboards such as the Rampage IV Extreme, VGA Hotwire links headers on the motherboard and the graphics card with simple solder points. Users can alter voltages directly on a hardware level, resulting in more precise modification. Core, memory, and phase (PLL) voltages can be readily altered, opening up new overclocking opportunities.

*Intuitive tuning via the GPU Tweak utility*

Users who prefer a friendlier interface can utilize the ASUS GPU Tweak suite, which offers fast tuning of numerous card parameters, including clock speeds, voltages, and fan settings. GPU Tweak can control up to four cards at once through AMD CrossFireX. It features GPU clock and voltage syncing, plus 2D/3D switching and mode locking for higher 3D benchmarks. Users get more accurate system testing and higher scores in competitive overclocking scenarios. The utility offers auto driver/BIOS updates to keep cards in optimal working condition, and a handy monitoring widget that provides highly detailed multi-parameter information on demand. ASUS has also worked closely with Techpowerup to integrate GPU-Z into GPU Tweak, offering even more reliable graphics card data and tracking.

*First HD 7970 card with four native DisplayPorts for six-screen AMD Eyefinity*

The input/output logic of the HD 7970 DirectCU II TOP takes full advantage of the power of the hardware, offering users access to dual DVI and four DisplayPort connectors. As a result, one card can drive up to six screens - achieving HD/4K resolutions with no additional adapters. The efficient power of top-end 28 nm GPU technology means visuals look better than ever even on extremely large displays.

*Also in: all-new ASUS HD 7950 DirectCU II TOP ships overclocked to 900 MHz*

The HD 7950 DirectCU II TOP features the DirectCU II dual fan cooler and offers consumers superior performance compared to the 800 MHz HD 7950 reference card. ASUS has begun developing more enhanced versions of the HD 7950 that will feature additional exclusive ASUS technologies, including DIGI+ VRM and Super Alloy Power. These cards will ship during the remainder of Q1 2012. Further announcements will be made as products become available.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 3, 2012)

getting a sample next week for review =)


----------



## Cristian_25H (Feb 3, 2012)

The card doesn't seem to be shipping yet but it's listed by Newegg @ $600.

Looking forward to that review .


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Feb 3, 2012)

Seems like a slight overkill putting that triple slot cooler on the 7970. It's not that toasty of card in the first place.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 3, 2012)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> Seems like a slight overkill putting that triple slot cooler on the 7970. It's not that toasty of card in the first place.



Agreed but we already know they overclock quite well. Big overkill cooler could make for some impressive overclocks. We'll have to wait on W1zz's review and find out 

Still waiting for Sapphire's Vapor-X cards


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 3, 2012)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> Seems like a slight overkill putting that triple slot cooler on the 7970. It's not that toasty of card in the first place.



This ^

haven't gone above 65 degrees with mine.


----------



## Montalva (Feb 3, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> getting a sample next week for review =)



Najs


----------



## neko77025 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yea , I dont ever get the Asus DCU II cards.  It only needs to be 2x slots, they did this with the 6970/6950, however their was a 2x slot verson .. why did they go to 3x.  They can claim better cooling witch leads too better OC.  However, I would like too See any of the Asus DCUII (3x slot) 6950/6970/570/580 out preform MSI Twin Frozor III (2X Slot).  It just wont happen.. Asus needs to go back too the drawing board and redo this heatsink.

I will never understand this .. you can get A 6990 or 590 that is 2x gpus that only take 2x slots.  Why on earth would you take A 3x slot singal GPU that is not the best or = to others.  Hell if you have 2x of these that is six slots ???.

I just dont get it ... I guess if you slap Asus Name on it will sell.

( note: I have nothing against Asus, I do/have owned over 6x Motherboards and 2x GPUs)


----------



## buggalugs (Feb 3, 2012)

The Asus, the MSI lightning, and Sapphire vapourx should be good. I really wish Asus went back to 2 slot cooler.


----------



## reverze (Feb 3, 2012)

curious how well these will overclock on the stock voltage ( the ones they ship with) to see if these are higher binned. otherwise i cant imagine justifying the cost anymore for these huge but no doubt outstanding coolers when you see how well the cheapest sapphire custom dual fan cooler is doing on the 7950


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 3, 2012)

neko77025 said:


> Yea , I dont ever get the Asus DCU II cards.  It only needs to be 2x slots, they did this with the 6970/6950, however their was a 2x slot verson .. why did they go to 3x....



Because it transforms into an armoured personnel carrier silly...


----------



## wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

I would totally go a DCII card cos they look like the absolute cream of the crop as non reference air cooled cards go, but 3 slots keeps it out of my PC-Q08.... I have to go with the Gigabyte versions because of that. either that or MSI lightning.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 3, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Because it transforms into an armoured personnel carrier silly...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45573&stc=1&d=1328272208



Lol! What's the weight of this card?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 3, 2012)

They could of made that a 2 slot after my 3 slot GTX 480s never again.


----------



## R_1 (Feb 3, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Still waiting for Sapphire's Vapor-X cards


LOL!   AMD already got that covered.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 3, 2012)

Sort of defeats the purpose but if you want this card but not the cooler....

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index....cleid=125&cntnt01origid=28&cntnt01returnid=17


----------



## NAVI_Z (Feb 3, 2012)

what about an aftermarket cooler? maybe waterblock?


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 3, 2012)

NAVI_Z said:


> what about an aftermarket cooler? maybe waterblock?



See my post above yours


----------



## Vancha (Feb 3, 2012)

Isn't the point of the overkill cooler also it's sound level? I'm pretty sure it's one of the quietest coolers alongside the MSI Lightning.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 3, 2012)

the card is silent max temps at 1220mhz Core clock was 70c 

its the ONLY CARD WITH A DAMN BACKPLATE  

notice everyone with high overclocks is using Asus bios....
the cards $600 $10 cheaper then gigabyte, without the blue pcb,
clocks high already from asus so no fiddling with the bios is necessary 
cooler is extremely quiet yet effective

has a heatsink specifically for the VRM / memory along with a seperate heatsink for the GPU die
and its actually 2 1/2 height dave pointed out to me earlier it uses 3 expansion slot brackets but the cards only 2 1/2slots for the cooler

consider my TF III 6950s sagged nearly half an inch the day i got them from cooler weight, Ill gladly take a cooler thats a bit larger but comes with a back plate for support.

soon as its available ill place my order, Ill eventually have 2 of these cards.


----------



## yangwangbrock (Feb 3, 2012)

neko77025 said:


> Yea , I dont ever get the Asus DCU II cards.  It only needs to be 2x slots, they did this with the 6970/6950, however their was a 2x slot verson .. why did they go to 3x.  They can claim better cooling witch leads too better OC.  However, I would like too See any of the Asus DCUII (3x slot) 6950/6970/570/580 out preform MSI Twin Frozor III (2X Slot).  It just wont happen.. Asus needs to go back too the drawing board and redo this heatsink.
> 
> I will never understand this .. you can get A 6990 or 590 that is 2x gpus that only take 2x slots.  Why on earth would you take A 3x slot singal GPU that is not the best or = to others.  Hell if you have 2x of these that is six slots ???.
> 
> ...



Cannot agree more with this. I returned my direct CU II 6970 card and got 2 MSI Lightning Twin Frozr III in CF. MSI obviously outperforms Asus in terms of cooling - Asus idles at 40 full loads at 70; while MSI cards in CF idles at 40 full loads at 75. Mind you they are in cross fire so the top card does not have very good air flow. It is truly unnecessary to make a 3 slot card, while 2 slot does a better job. So I agree with Neko that Asus should do some serious redesign.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 3, 2012)

again MSI cards cool the GPU better but they dont have very good vram or vrm cooling 

essentially MSI gives you good core cooling and size but sacrifices vrm and vram cooling

Asus uses a larger cooler but uses a UNISINK for the entire PCB at least on the 7970s


----------



## radrok (Feb 3, 2012)

I wonder if they are going to make a Matrix version, would be awesome.

This should be the UNISINK





Marvelous


----------



## bill_d (Feb 3, 2012)

hmm from newegg pics





anyone have a idea what the add on heat sink is for


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 3, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> getting a sample next week for review =)


Cant wait...

though its marketing is hilarious...





> The HD 7970 DirectCU II TOP ships tuned to 1000 MHz, 75 MHz up from reference. This boost in clock speeds creates noticeable performance improvement, helping make greater use of the generous 3 GB GDDR5 video memory. The default increase in speed indicates the proprietary ASUS HD 7970 DirectCU II TOP design's amenability to overclocking and performance pushing, making better use of the 384-bit memory interface and PCI Express 3.0 standard, which works at up to twice the speed of PCI Express 2.0.


Considering a reference board/cooled card can do that with no voltage bump... Big whoop. 

If it comes out of the box at 1100+.... NOW you are talking.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2012)

bill_d said:


> hmm from newegg pics
> http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/6295/1412149907.jpg
> 
> anyone have a idea what the add on heat sink is for



That's for LN2 use, when the unisink needs to be removed, methinks. We'll find out for sure when W1zz posts his review.


----------



## Darkleoco (Feb 3, 2012)

Definitely looking at either 2 of these babys or 2 TF III as my next set of GPU upgrades


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 3, 2012)

I am so going to Crossfire this!


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 3, 2012)

bill_d said:


> hmm from newegg pics
> http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/6295/1412149907.jpg
> 
> anyone have a idea what the add on heat sink is for



Looks like they've supplied a mosfet heatsink if you change the cooler to something else.


----------



## bill_d (Feb 3, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Looks like they've supplied a mosfet heatsink if you change the cooler to something else.



surprised they would put something in that would void the warranty to use
didn't think asus allowed cooler change just xfx

hmm is for ln2
http://rog.asus.com/75602012/guides/whats-inside-the-asus-radeon-hd-7970-directcu-ii/


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2012)

bill_d said:


> surprised they would put something in that would void the warranty to use
> didn't think asus allowed cooler change just xfx
> 
> hmm is for ln2
> http://rog.asus.com/75602012/guides/whats-inside-the-asus-radeon-hd-7970-directcu-ii/



I think Shamino is working at ASUS, and considering he's one of the very best when it comes to clocking, it's not surprising at all... Which is what made me think LN2 right away for that cooler..as the unisink is gonna interfere with a LN2 pot.

nice find there...

Crazy has had his eyes on this card since day one, too; I think he's gonna buy ASAP>


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 3, 2012)

Well it's a very nice addition at any rate : ]

Now if only other manufacturers done that, fed up of chopping up unisinks to get my heatsinks to fit XD


----------



## radrok (Feb 3, 2012)

Bloody awesome backplate if you ask me, I hope EK matches the screws to mount that with the waterblock


----------



## bill_d (Feb 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I think Shamino is working at ASUS, and considering he's one of the very best when it comes to clocking, it's not surprising at all... Which is what made me think LN2 right away for that cooler..as the unisink is gonna interfere with a LN2 pot.
> 
> nice find there...
> 
> Crazy has had his eyes on this card since day one, too; I think he's gonna buy ASAP>



now if i could just find two in stock, i'll try them with air but they will probably end up with EK blocks


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 3, 2012)

I just can't get over the size of this card, unnecessarily large IMHO. Gonna need e-atx MOBO & case to fit these thing's! Also from what i have seen most of the 7970's can clock as well as this one so i can't justify the premium there either. Based on that and my experience's with Asus CS over the year's this aint for me. It does look imposing though, badass even 

I'll say it again: Give me a card minus the HSF! I'll do my own damn cooling  Tell 'em W1zz


----------



## KainXS (Feb 3, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Because it transforms into an armoured personnel carrier silly...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45573&stc=1&d=1328272208



u made my day u funny man


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 3, 2012)

Nahhh....waiting  on Gigabyte´s  GV-R797OC-3GD http://www.gigabyte.dk/products/page/vga/gv-r797oc-3gd/

Their triple fan/two slots solutions are always quiet and effective


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 3, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> I just can't get over the size of this card, unnecessarily large IMHO. Gonna need e-atx MOBO & case to fit these thing's! Also from what i have seen most of the 7970's can clock as well as this one so i can't justify the premium there either. Based on that and my experience's with Asus CS over the year's this aint for me. It does look imposing though, badass even
> 
> I'll say it again: Give me a card minus the HSF! I'll do my own damn cooling  Tell 'em W1zz



im just wondering what premium

MSI stock reference card is $579 
Asus stock reference when in stock hovers around $569
Gigabyte was cheap on reference at $549 but there OC + non reference cooler is $610

the way I look it at $20 for a card with a good cooler and back plate isnt a premium at all especially with a decent warranty. 

its a better product for a $20 spot, and if all gpus clocking high right now are using ASUS bios I can buy the asus with good cooling and I already have the bios that allows better clocking.... so while I guess you could save $20 It makes more sense to get everything you need In one go with no fucking around  I would by MSI TF III again, but no back plate = no thank you, 

my 6950s had a whole lotta sag from those coolers nearly 1/2 inch the day I got them now back plate dosent fix that 100% but, Ill take it anyway as its also sexy,   also worth noting that back plate means if 2 cards touch they wont short out, where as in mobos with crappy slot arrangment my MSI cards took up the same space as the ASUS do, and if that TF III cooler touches the back of another cards PCB it will short.


again DirectCu II is 2 1/2 slot

the sag on my MSI 6950s made them arorund 2 1/2 slot cards as well. so in the end not a huge deal for most,


----------



## buggalugs (Feb 4, 2012)

The other thing is the Asus cards have 6 display outputs, its hard to fit 6 outputs on a 2 slot card, unless you completely block off the exhaust grill....or use 6 mini displayports.


----------



## DOM (Feb 4, 2012)

I kind of wish I would of waited  

But


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 4, 2012)

Guess i'm just a cheap twit who like's thing's simple, luckily there are many choice's


----------

